# برنامه نویسی با محصولات مایکروسافت > برنامه نویسی مبتنی بر Microsoft .Net Framework > ASP.NET Core >  از سرور پارس سرور یا هاست نخرید

## میلاد رئیسی

با سلام خدمت همه دوستان عزیز . 

بنده حدود ده سال است مه در زمینه برنامه نویسی وب فعالیت دارم و تا کنون شرکتی به بی کیفیتی سرور پارس ندیدم . خواهشا از این شرکت هیچ خدماتی رو تهیه نکنید 

الان یک ماهه که هاست ویندوزی که ازشون به قیمت بالا خریدم قطع هستش و هیچ کس هم پاسخگو نیست . هاست لینوکس هم ازشون دارم حتی وردپرس ساده هم روش نصب نمیشه میگن منابع زیاد مصرف میکنه . خدایی داغونن . 


نه به : pars.host

----------


## mr.sirwan

سلام و درود، اتفاقا برا بنده هم همین اتفاق افتاد چون از سرور پارس سرویس خریدم و کلی اعصابم خورد شد 20-25 روز سروراشون خوابیده بود الان فک کنم 6 روزی هست که سرور ها رو راه اندازی مجدد کردن، منم به فکر مهاجرت افتادم ولی هر هاستینگی رو که میبینم قیمتاشون سرسام اوره، من توی پارس هاست یه سرویس ویندوزی نامحدود طلایی دارم که ظاهرا ترافیک و حجم و Addon Domain نامحدود داره که قیمت سالیانه ش 562 تومن هست، این مدت که داشتم هاستینگای دیگه رو بررسی میکردم، هیچکدوم از هاستینگ ها همچین پلنی ندارن، اصلا addon domain نامحدود ارائه نمیدن، یا ترافیک نامحدود و حجم نامحدود ارائه نمیشه و قیمتشونم خیلی خیلی بیشتر از این پلن نامحدود پارس هاست هستش
بنده که نتونستم هاستینگ موردنظرمو پیدا کنم شما اگر همچین هاستینگی با این مشخصات سراغ داری ممنون میشم معرفی کنی

----------


## میلاد رئیسی

سلام . در مورد قیمت شما درست میفرمایید ولی همون سرویسشون بیشتر از 5 دامنه ادد کنی هیچ کدوم از سایت ها درست کار نمیکنن چون کل رمی که به سرویست اختصاص داده شده 512 مگ هستش !

----------


## ahmadabdollahi

منم یه مدت سرور پارس داشتم ، البته خیلی وقت پیش ، زیاد ازش راضی نبودم

----------


## NasimBamdad

از Server.IR خرید کنید ، این سرور پارس خیلی سرویس اش بده و البته هم پشتیبانی ضعیف و منابع لیمیت !

----------


## علیرضا5

سلام دوستان بنده هم از سرورپارس هاست اشتراکی خریدم
واقعا پشیمان شدم 
پولم هدر رفت 
از شرکت دیگه ای خرید کردم و واقعا راضی بودم

----------


## mr.sirwan

> سلام دوستان بنده هم از سرورپارس هاست اشتراکی خریدم
> واقعا پشیمان شدم 
> پولم هدر رفت 
> از شرکت دیگه ای خرید کردم و واقعا راضی بودم


میشه بفرمایین که از چه هاستینگی خرید کردین؟

----------


## ahmad.t1100

آدرسشو اینجا بنویسید تا مطلبو بفرستم واسه پشتیبانیش یکم حالشونو بگیریم نامردارو

----------


## mr.sirwan

> آدرسشو اینجا بنویسید تا مطلبو بفرستم واسه پشتیبانیش یکم حالشونو بگیریم نامردارو


https://pars.host

----------


## moslem.hady

منم چند سال پیش ازشون سرویس داشتم و خیییییلی بد بود. الانم یکی از مشتریام ازشون سرویس داره و هر روز یه داستان!!

----------


## aliramazani

> از Server.IR خرید کنید ، این سرور پارس خیلی سرویس اش بده و البته هم پشتیبانی ضعیف و منابع لیمیت !


اینام عمچین تعریفی نبودن. با اینام کار کردیم و راضی نبودیم.

----------


## NasimBamdad

> اینام عمچین تعریفی نبودن. با اینام کار کردیم و راضی نبودیم.


بیشتر از  1سال میشه باهاشون کار میکنم و مشکلی ندارن

----------


## aliramazani

> بیشتر از  1سال میشه باهاشون کار میکنم و مشکلی ندارن


کافیه یکم کارتون گسترده بشه تا بهونه هاشون را ببینی.
ما یک نرم افزار تحت وب داشتیم از بس هر بار به یه بهونه ای سرور را قطع یا محدود کردن مشتریهامون پرید.
انتظار داشتن فقط یه سایت بیاد بالا نه لاگین داشته باشه نه ترافیک نه عملیاتی انجام بشه. اشتراکی هم نبودیم تازه.

----------


## NasimBamdad

> کافیه یکم کارتون گسترده بشه تا بهونه هاشون را ببینی.
> ما یک نرم افزار تحت وب داشتیم از بس هر بار به یه بهونه ای سرور را قطع یا محدود کردن مشتریهامون پرید.
> انتظار داشتن فقط یه سایت بیاد بالا نه لاگین داشته باشه نه ترافیک نه عملیاتی انجام بشه. اشتراکی هم نبودیم تازه.


البته من 2تا دیتابیس روی سرورشون دارم .

در حدود 20 تا یوزر همزمان ، نهایت کار ما است . ریموت SQL زدیم

----------


## mehran6764

VPS ویندوز کدوم شرکت خوبه؟

----------


## NasimBamdad

> VPS ویندوز کدوم شرکت خوبه؟


سلام ، ما قرارداد امضا شده با Hetzner داریم برای سرویس هامون . اگه خواستی برات بگیرم

نزدیک 4 ساله داریم باهاشون کار میکنیم و در حد قطعی های خیلی کم بوده. 99.99% آپتایم داشتن

----------


## mehran6764

> سلام ، ما قرارداد امضا شده با Hetzner داریم برای سرویس هامون . اگه خواستی برات بگیرم
> 
> نزدیک 4 ساله داریم باهاشون کار میکنیم و در حد قطعی های خیلی کم بوده. 99.99% آپتایم داشتن


سلام

اسم شرکت یا  مجموعه تون رو رو برام بفرستین لطفا

----------


## mohammadasadi1

منم قبلا باهاشون کار کردم زیاد جالب نبود پشتیبانی ضعیفی دارن

----------


## mr.sirwan

دوستان به یه نتیجه واحد نرسیدیم، میخوام هاستینگمو عوض کنم ولی نمیدونم کدوم شرکت پشتیبانی خوبی داره و سرویسش بی دردسره، از دوستان که کار با شرکتای مختلف رو تجربه کردن لطفا بنده رو راهنمایی کنید

----------


## 2782857

سلام من از ایران سرور استفاده میکنم حدود 5 سال هست. قیمت ها مقداری بالاست اما رضایت 200% دارم

----------


## moslem.hady

> سلام من از ایران سرور استفاده میکنم حدود 5 سال هست. قیمت ها مقداری بالاست اما رضایت 200% دارم


ایرانسرور قبلا خیلی خوب بود. ولی یکی دو ساله پشتیبانیش خیلی بد شد. سواد تخصصیشون خیلی اومده پایین و انگار بعضیاشون از سرور هیچی سردر نمیارن!!

----------


## sa_ghaznavi

من هم از ایران هاست استفاده کرده ام و هم از رادکام. با رادکام هیچ وقت مشکلی نداشتم ولی با ایران هاست زیاد چالش داشتم

----------


## mehran6764

اگر  سایت شما خیلی پربازدید نیست  «نت افراز  »   برای سایت های معمولی فوق العاده است و قیمت هاش نسبت به هاستینگ های دیگه اقتصادی تره ..
مشتری مدار هستن و تا جاهایی که هم بتونن  شاید خیلی از کارهایی که صاحب هاستینگ خودش انجام بده ؛ زحمتش رو  متقبل میشن .. اما من تجربه
داشتم که تیکت جواب *دادنشون  تا  24* ساعت هم طول کشیده .. ( البته برای این موضوع هم تیکت اورژانسی گذاشتن ) -

هاست دی ال هم خوبه ، سریع تیکت رو جواب میدن .. اما برای استفاده از سرویس هاشون یه مقدار  باید حرفه ای تر باشین نسبت به کاربر عادی 
و اینکه قیمت هاشون دلاری هست

----------

